

Ask HN: What's the best non-Paypal way to transfer money internationally. - joelrunyon

Paypal has it&#x27;s issues (they&#x27;ve been documented), but I&#x27;m trying to find a way to pay people internationally and I can&#x27;t find anything very comparable. Does anyone have any suggestions?<p>Bitcoin is an option - but looking at other suggestions for services.
======
jeffmould
I assume you are talking in the form of ACH or direct debit payments and not
credit card payments. Unfortunately I am not aware of any service outside of
PayPal where you can transfer via ACH internationally. The two promising
upcoming options Dwolla and Balanced both only current support US bank
accounts for ACH payments. With credit cards there are numerous options (i.e.
Stripe, Braintree, Balanced, Authorize.net, etc...).

------
pellias
Western union, banks ?

